# Ultegra "Upgrade"



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, so here's what I did.

I own a Cannondale R600 hung with 7700 Dura Ace. The shifters have pretty much done their do and my birthday is coming up, so my wife cleared me to go ahead and buy some new shifters. I really liked the 7700's, so I started looking online to try and find some new ones. They are pretty hard to find (especially new), and I couldn't help but notice that brand new 10 speed Ultegra shifters are actually less expensive than 9 speed Dura Ace. So, last night I pulled the trigger.

I've never been one of those people who needs to have the shiniest and most expensive toys available, which is why I have been perfectly happy with my 9 speed group. I admit, however, that part of me still kind of wanted to wait and get the 7700 ones. 

So, I think that I will keep the other 7700 components until they need to be replaced, and swap out the nine speed cassette for a ten speed one. 

Since I'm not a pro, I definitely don't feel like I can justify 10 speed Dura Ace, but I do ride every single day and quality is a concern since I spend so much time on my bike. At any rate, what do you guys think? Am I going to be better off than I was before with the new setup?


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

The Ultegra shifters will work a lot better than your current 7700 shifters. 
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

That's encouraging; I'm excited. It's hard to believe that the technology has improved that much in such a short time. I thought the 7700's were pretty good too.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, I got my new shifters in the mail today. I haven't used them yet, but I would like to give an analysis on the difference between 7700 and 6600. I know that there are plenty of people who really wonder what the comparison is between one generation's best gear and the next generation's second best gear. 

If the quality were measured by price alone, then 7700 would come out on top. I paid $200 and got a pair of brand new 6600 shifters with cables and housing all new in the box. I see very used and scratched up 7700 shifters go for more than that on Ebay all the time. For this to make sense, one would assume that the ten year old nine speed shifters must be significantly better. Either that, or people are just paying for the name.

Out of the box, my first impression is that these are attractive shifters, perhaps more "modern looking" than my old 7700's. I noticed right away that these are a little heavier than the 9 speed Dura Ace, maybe just a bit heavier than I expected. I know that some people are of the "lighter = better 100% of the time" crowd. These shifters are certainly not for those people. However, on my level I have severe doubts that I will notice any difference whatsoever while I am actually riding. If I do, then I am sure that I can lose 100 grams of body weight to compensate. 

After I use these for a little bit I will report my experience. The black clouds and thunder outside are telling me that I will not be trying them out today, however  .


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> That's encouraging; I'm excited. It's hard to believe that the technology has improved that much in such a short time. I thought the 7700's were pretty good too.


Are you sure you want to go 10 speed with your system? A 10 speed Ultegra shifter can be adjusted to work with your current system. Granted, you will like the operation of the 10speed cassette and chain with the shifters (since you'll get the full affect of them), but the trade off is a 10 speed chain has a recommended replace interval of every 1500 miles. This is because they aren't as durable as the 9-speed chain. Your 9 speed chain costs less and will last more than triple that. Then again, you already own a Dura Ace system so this probably won't mean a thing to you.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

terbennett said:


> Are you sure you want to go 10 speed with your system? A 10 speed Ultegra shifter can be adjusted to work with your current system. Granted, you will like the operation of the 10speed cassette and chain with the shifters (since you'll get the full affect of them), but the trade off is a 10 speed chain has a recommended replace interval of every 1500 miles. This is because they aren't as durable as the 9-speed chain. Your 9 speed chain costs less and will last more than triple that. Then again, you already own a Dura Ace system so this probably won't mean a thing to you.


My intention is to keep the 9 speed system until it is finished. I like it, and I wouldn't be replacing the shifters if they weren't worn out. When they go, maybe I will replace the system with 10 speed, but I will keep the 9 until it is worn out (never?).

The new Ultegra shifters are great though.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

pics please


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> When they go, maybe I will replace the system with 10 speed, but I will keep the 9 until it is worn out (never?).
> 
> The new Ultegra shifters are great though.


9 speed and Dura Ace? The drivetrain will probably still outlast your new shifters. Dura Ace is that good.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Get the 10s cassette and chain. There are much better gear spreads available in 10s then there were in 9s. With 9s you always had to drop the 16t to gain either a 11t or anything larger than a 23t. I always rode 12-23t because I couldn't stand not having a 16t in the middle of the range. With 10s I have a 16t no matter what spread I want to use.


----------

